# 2007 System Six or 2011 Super Six Hi-Mod: Which one?



## tranzformer (Dec 27, 2007)

I know the System 6 is one of the best regarded Cannondale frames. However it would ne a used frame and I have read issues about the areas where the carbon and aluminum meet. I would not be the original owner hence no warranty to fall back upon. But could probably get one for a good deal. 

The SuperSix HM has gotten great reviews as being stiff, comfortable and light. What would the weight difference be, ~200g or there abouts? So which frame would you go with. I currently have a CAAD9 which I love but want to get a new frame and make the CAAD my training/bad weather bike. Let me know your thoughts on the two.


----------



## trauma-md (Feb 6, 2004)

Here are weights of all my previous frames, all 52cm

2007 System Six (Raw) 1158g
2008 Super Six (White) 1181g
2009 Super Six HM (White) 1107g
2010 Super Six HM (Matte) 980g

*All forks are between 332-340g

What am I riding? The 2007 System Six


----------



## tranzformer (Dec 27, 2007)

Trauma, thanks so much for posting the weights. So just under 200g difference it looks like. 

Any chance you could say a bit more comparing the System6 and the SS HM? Just like the S6 better?


----------



## Devastator (May 11, 2009)

My vote is the System. With that said I looooovvvve my 10 Super HM. I just got done riding hit 49.5mph and was going into turns at 48.2 and the bike is rock solid no speed wobble, just awesomeness. 

I love the feel the Systemsix has. The feedback you get from the alu rear I think gives a better sense of what the the road surface is like. It might be a tad stiffer than a 11 Super. But these to me are the only benefits over the Super. The Super has a smoother ride, lighter and might make it a better choice. Yet I would take a 07 System over my 10 Super HM.


Edit: My vote is always BB30 Systemsix over everything.


----------



## skaruda_23 (May 8, 2009)

I would go for the System Six. They're so unique. I've heard of corrosion problems and cosmetic paint cracks but never any dangerous separation between the aluminum and carbon.

My friend just built one up and it is really awesome. Just make sure if you buy one try to get it with the fork and headset because the headsets and tapered forks for the 1.5" headtube can be hard to find or expensive.


----------



## tranzformer (Dec 27, 2007)

If corrosion does develop is that something that would need to be repaired for risk of failure? 

Looking on eBay looks like System6 framesets are all over the place but $600 looks like a middle of the road price. My team is sponsored by C-Dale so the SS HM would run me about $1600. Both sound like great bikes .


----------



## skaruda_23 (May 8, 2009)

tranzformer said:


> If corrosion does develop is that something that would need to be repaired for risk of failure?
> 
> Looking on eBay looks like System6 framesets are all over the place but $600 looks like a middle of the road price. My team is sponsored by C-Dale so the SS HM would run me about $1600. Both sound like great bikes .


No, the corrosion is only cosmetic and actually you can only see it if you get the clear-coated raw finish frame that exposes all the aluminum/carbon. If the frame is painted, you won't ever know. It wouldn't warrant any repairs; my Six13 has it. No issues so far. And supposedly for 2008 frames they solved this issue altogether.


----------



## eekase (Nov 10, 2009)

*Super 6 HM..*

I had a system 6 a few years a go, good bike, but yes you felt the road. It accelerated great, and could be ridden aggressively (not that the super can't)...but I love my Super Six, it just does everything well. I did the RAIN (Ride across Indiana , 160+ miles, one day) on it this past summer and felt fine after. I'm getting up there in years, so the comfy ride is a bonus.
Both are great bikes, C'dale knows what they're doing !


----------



## tranzformer (Dec 27, 2007)

Since I currently have a CAAD9 I'm just trying to figure which frame would be a better addition without being too much of an overlap if that makes sense.


----------



## trauma-md (Feb 6, 2004)

Devastator said:


> My vote is the System. With that said I looooovvvve my 10 Super HM. I just got done riding hit 49.5mph and was going into turns at 48.2 and the bike is rock solid no speed wobble, just awesomeness.
> 
> I love the feel the Systemsix has. The feedback you get from the alu rear I think gives a better sense of what the the road surface is like. It might be a tad stiffer than a 11 Super. But these to me are the only benefits over the Super. The Super has a smoother ride, lighter and might make it a better choice. Yet I would take a 07 System over my 10 Super HM.
> 
> ...


I'll mirror what Dev says...but add, too, that it is the front end stiffness that keeps me coming back. The '10 and '11 SS HMs are the closest yet, but still don't deliver the same rock solid front end control that the System has.

Here's the order that I've owned my last few road bikes: 
2007 System Six > 2007 System Six (DiLuca) > 2008 Super Six Ultimate > 2007 System Six > 2009 Super Six HM Di2 > 2010 Super Six HM (Liquigas) > 2010 Super Six HM Ultimate > 2007 System Six

As you can see, I keep coming back to the System


----------



## redlizard (Jul 26, 2007)

trauma-md said:


> Here are weights of all my previous frames, all 52cm
> 
> 2007 System Six (Raw) 1158g
> 2008 Super Six (White) 1181g
> ...


Is that 2010 available, by chance? I share your size.


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

trauma md:

Sorry, I don't mean to go off topic but did you keep all your bikes or have you sold all of them apart from the System Six? That's a great many steeds to keep in one stable. 

chl


----------



## trauma-md (Feb 6, 2004)

CHL said:


> trauma md:
> 
> Sorry, I don't mean to go off topic but did you keep all your bikes or have you sold all of them apart from the System Six? That's a great many steeds to keep in one stable.
> 
> chl


Each bike was sold to purchase the next one on the list....so I actually have owned 4 different System Sixes...


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

My vote for uniqueness is the SystemSix. That's the stiffest racing bicycle that will ever be built, now that carbon is all over the place and Cannondale likely won't build a hybrid carbon-aluminum machine any time soon because of cost. I use my System for races, especially crits.

Having said that, I have an "older" SuperSix and it's comfy, reasonably light and reasonably stiff. So for long training rides, I prefer the Super. I wouldn't want to ride the System if I'm on crappy asphalt for 60+ miles.


----------



## tranzformer (Dec 27, 2007)

So trauma-md, would you say from your experience it goes: 

1) 2007 System Six....2) 2010/2011 Super Six HM....................3) Then everything off in a distance?


----------



## trauma-md (Feb 6, 2004)

tranzformer said:


> So trauma-md, would you say from your experience it goes:
> 
> 1) 2007 System Six....2) 2010/2011 Super Six HM....................3) Then everything off in a distance?


EXACTLY!


----------



## aengbretson (Sep 17, 2009)

I've only demoed a Super, but I own a system. I was actually looking to get a caad9 but the shop had a 2007 system six in my size just sitting there so I ponied up the extra cash and got it. If you're worried about "overlap" between that and your current caad, don't. There is a reason I spent the extra money, it's a completely different bike! The front end stiffness is amazing and the steering is like a sports car - lean in, point it to the apex, and it goes exactly where you tell it. 

I can't comment on the BB30 since mine came with an Ultegra crank (I just got a hollowgram SL and it's waiting to be installed later this week), but I get lots of comments on the bike - not too many people in my area ride cannondales (there isn't a dealership anywhere within a 2hr drive) and the looks, the clear-coated aluminum/unidirectional carbon and the MASSIVE down tube, head tube, and stem really set it apart from others (and people around here have nice bikes, I live in a rather affluent area).

Sorry for the rambling, I just really love my system six. Sure you'll save some weight with the super, and the 2010/2011 HMs may have "re-gained" the stiffness of the 2007 system, but even if money wasn't in the equation (as I have to imagine the 07 system will be less expensive), unless you _have_ to lose that extra ~200g in frame weight then it's an absolute toss-up. 2011 HM availability is limited in some sizes, you can read on this forum how people are waiting to get one. Throw money in and the system probably gets the edge.

The one thing a new bike has going for it, and you already mentioned it, is a warranty. However since most bikes break from things that aren't covered under a warranty (like a crash, a fall, or being dropped), that shouldn't be a major concern. If you have a bike shop mechanic you know and trust, think about taking a used bike to get checked out (if that's a possibility) to allay any fears about getting a beat-up frame.


----------



## cyclust (Sep 8, 2004)

Another benefit of the system six is durability. As the supers get lighter and lighter, they get more fragile as well. I've seen numerous supers with cable guides and bottle cage riv-nuts busted out of the carbon. The walls on today's superlight bikes are getting so thin, that it leaves them vulnerable to this type of damage. If you bike falls over and the bottle cage hits something, it's likely to snap off of the frame. I don't know if the system's down tube is any thicker, but I've not seen any system's with busted out riv-nuts. All in all though, I think that the system is less fragile. Somethinng to think about.


----------



## aengbretson (Sep 17, 2009)

cyclust said:


> Another benefit of the system six is durability. As the supers get lighter and lighter, they get more fragile as well. I've seen numerous supers with cable guides and bottle cage riv-nuts busted out of the carbon. The walls on today's superlight bikes are getting so thin, that it leaves them vulnerable to this type of damage. If you bike falls over and the bottle cage hits something, it's likely to snap off of the frame. *I don't know if the system's down tube is any thicker*, but I've not seen any system's with busted out riv-nuts. All in all though, I think that the system is less fragile. Somethinng to think about.


I do know that Cannondale touted how thin the carbon was since they forgo the cosmetic layer and the DT has such a large diameter (don't need as much material for an equivalent bending/torsion resistance). I don't know how its thickness compares to that of the super six, but if the super has thinner carbon then it must be damn near paper-thin.


----------



## cyclust (Sep 8, 2004)

aengbretson said:


> I do know that Cannondale touted how thin the carbon was since they forgo the cosmetic layer and the DT has such a large diameter (don't need as much material for an equivalent bending/torsion resistance). I don't know how its thickness compares to that of the super six, but if the super has thinner carbon then it must be damn near paper-thin.


While the paper thin carbon-made into large diameter tubes may make a strong structure, it simply doesn't give much for the bottle cage mounts to hold onto. If they would re-inforce the area around the mounts, that would solve the problem, but heaven forbid they add a few grams to the frame for the sake of durability!


----------



## digbycorsa (Jan 29, 2011)

ok hi there guys let me bloviate for a minute here with my bottle of red ,, now whats totally cool is that your comparing a frame from 2007 to a 2011 and we all know they only better right???? maybe! now ive been building, slash racing top end bikes for 10 years of all models ,mostly the common ones and there has nothing i have worked on from an engineering perspective as i am one, as beautiful as the system six dont, dazzle me with the full carbon effect althought they can mold them most fluently nowdays ,but i still dont rate them as stiff as the system. Now if you want to sprint cross the line before the next guy dont race a floppy full carbon bike ,,thell never get them as stiff as the system,and not to mention the amount of spoke caught rear deralliers cutting through them little tiny carbon rear end stays, ive seen many a grown man cry (boo hoo pass me the tissues) ......the system six frame ,so ive heard is rated as the best road frame cannondale has ever produced and on the grapo, some of ex barlo world pros have ever ridden ,so thats why i have 2 off the beautys ,,,,no more giants ,specialized ,(avanti who are they?) ,,scott although i rate them ! grab one while you can you wont be dissapointed!!!


----------



## tranzformer (Dec 27, 2007)

Just some input from those of you with a SystemSix/who have had one in the past, what kind of seatpost would you recommend? Aluminum (Thomson) or carbon fiber? Does it matter?


----------



## aengbretson (Sep 17, 2009)

tranzformer said:


> Just some input from those of you with a SystemSix/who have had one in the past, what kind of seatpost would you recommend? Aluminum (Thomson) or carbon fiber? Does it matter?


Doesn't really matter, wheels and tires are more important in determining ride quality than the seatpost. I have an FSA K-force lite because it was reasonably priced (compared to other "nice" options), has about the right amount of setback, came in 31.6, has infinite tilt adjustment, and matches my bars (brand-wise, since FSA doesn't make a carbon classic bend and I don't care much for carbon bars either).


----------



## tranzformer (Dec 27, 2007)

Thanks. I was just looking at how they came spec'd and I just saw C-Dale send them out with USE Alien Cyclops Carbon seatpost or FSA SL-K Carbon.


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

I ran a Thomson, now an Easton EC90...I can't tell the difference.


----------



## Zachariah (Jan 29, 2009)

*I Drank the Kool Aid...*

*Believe* all the hype - the 2007 SystemSix just made "noodles" of the high-dollar bikes I recently rode:

2008 Ridley Noah
2010 Wilier Izoard
2010 Pinarello Dogma
2011 Cervelo S3
2011 Giant TCR Advanced SL
2009 Specialized Tarmac S-Works SL3

The SystemSix HiMod is the _*best-kept secret*_ in all the cycling world.... Buy one and keep it forever. CannonDorel will never make such a crazy hybrid bike like the SystemSix, ever again. This bike is decadently pure, cycling sin. On a smooth road....the SystemSix is the closest thing to gliding on air....FAST.


----------

